# Frequently receiving missed call alert like sms from a number



## patkim (Oct 5, 2015)

On my mobile number last 2 days I have received over a dozen SMSs from a particular number. The SMS Reads exactly as 'Hi, I tried calling you. Please call back when you are free'

I made a mistake of calling back that number first time when it happened.  The person at the other end did not respond properly and I thought it's some mistake on his part. Now last two days over a dozen SMSs have poured in from the same number.  I am concerned what it is first of all?  Does any mobile service provider offer such auto SMS facility if the number is not reachable. (My number is very much on network and can be called by other mobile and landline users in general)  or could it be some prank or a lousy mistake on someone's part or may be some spam or such activity.


----------



## alfainstitute (Oct 6, 2015)

I think your netwrk service provider can provide you the best solution to get rid of such disturbance. Please call their helpline or better vicit their gallery.


----------



## Flash (Oct 6, 2015)

If it is a particular number, why don't you block that?


----------



## patkim (Oct 6, 2015)

yes...blocking is a solution. what i am wondering is could that be an automated SMS or may be someone is manually sending SMS? 

Do mobile service providers have any service that enables automated SMS if the number is not reachable. I do get missed call alerts but for that first of all my phone is off when call was attempted and those SMSs come from my service provider not the actual number that dialled me. Here the SMS is coming from a specific mobile number.


----------

